# Installing String Leeches...



## Pile 'em High (Aug 17, 2006)

I have string leeches on my bow string and the arms on one of them are completely gone. What's the best way to divide the bowstring in half to install a new string leech without using a bow press?


----------



## Longdraw2 (Apr 29, 2006)

there isn't. if you try to use one of those cheesy string splitters, you'll break string and it will shorten the life of the string and you'll have fraying at the place you tried. take it in and have em press it or just shoot it like that. it will be a touch louder, but if your not hunting, it's no big deal. put a set on a coule weeks before the hunt, when you check the tune and shoot it to make sure your zero is good.


----------



## khuengo (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is the answer I got from member nuts&bolts a couple of days ago

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2088

That's the one that I have and use.

Push the pointy end through the middle of the string bundle,
while the handle is at 90 degrees to the string.

Now, after the pointy end goes through the string bundle,
rotate the handle 90 degrees again and put the bow string into the 
notch on the bottom.
Now, the string bundle is split into a left and right half.

Insert the string leech,
and use some dental floss to tie it in.

You can view all thread here
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=383632


----------

